

Ask HN: Review my (revised) startup idea. - levicampbell

About eight days ago, I asked for advice about starting an on-line college that offers small classes and teaches using the tutorial method. (1)
After talking with friends and family, and thinking about pewpewlasergun's advice, I've decided to do is create a service that offers a full range of courses on technology.<p>Some example courses:
* Introduction to Mac OSX
* Introduction to Linux
* Programming (Python/Ruby/Clojure/etc.)
* Web development (HTML/CSS/JavaScript/Rails/SEO/etc.)
* Bookkeeping (Quickbooks/Peachtree/etc.)
* Computer Science (I think it's sad that so few universities teach algorithms and data structures anymore.)
* Introduction to social networks
* And more.<p>I'm considering using Skype an the virtual classroom because it's cross-platform, and free.<p>All thoughts, ideas, and suggestions are appreciated. Thank you.<p>(1) http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2923324
======
scottshea
I think the use of Skype is a great idea. I work for a for profit education
company and we pour a boat load of money and time into on-line classrooms.
Using Skype and/or another framework would have saved us countless hours of
labor.

